

Most Expressive General-purpose Languages - Clojure, CoffeeScript and Haskell  - dewaka
http://www.infoq.com/news/2013/03/Language-Expressiveness

======
ak223
Clojure is awesome, its community is awesome, I think it's an awesome thing to
learn if you can take the time. I put together some tutorials on it for any
learners out there. [http://www.verious.com/board/AKumar/improving-
performance-wi...](http://www.verious.com/board/AKumar/improving-performance-
with-clojure/)

